# Newbie here. Wife who wants to surprise hubby with a smoker for Christmas. Help please!



## smokehousefam (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello All!

My name is Traci and I live in Southern Ohio and have a family of 4 with 2 dogs. We love BBQ! Pulled pork, ribs, brisket...mmmm! There are a couple good BBQ joints not too far away (City BBQ and Company 7 BBQ) and this year Hubby and I are going to Memphis in May for some delicious BBQ and to celebrate our anniversary. Our neighbor does some smoking on a smoker that he borrows from his brother-in-law and it makes the whole neighborhood smell so good.  He smoked fish for us once and it was the best fish I've ever eaten.

I want to buy my husband a meat smoker for Christmas. We want the flavor that wood and charcoal adds but I've heard it can be difficult to control the temperature. Not sure if that is true. I can spend up to $2,000 max. It needs to be fairly easy to operate and easy to clean. Reliable and long lasting without constant repairs is important too because this is an expensive purchase. I don't know which brands are best so I'm looking for some advice from you guys. Without knowing a lot about these and having never operated our grill myself, I'm at a disadvantage. That said, I like the Backwoods Smoker G2 Chubby from reading about it online. What do you think of this one? Any other smokers that you'd recommend?

I know I also need to buy a digital thermometer. Just one? Not sure what other accessories I would need to purchase though so if you can give any advice on other items, I'd appreciate it.

I'm excited to get to know all of you and I'm looking forward to learning, sharing, and making recipes posted here.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 6, 2016)

Welcome to SMF Smokehousefam!  Glad you are here and looking for some advice.  We're full of it!  (Pun intended).

With your budget you have a TON of options, but I think you've hit the mark with the G2 Chubby.  Although I've personally never used one, I'm very familiar with the process of vertical smokers vs offset smokers (firebox is to the side).  The G2 Chubby has plenty of cooking space and is nicely insulated, which is important when those arctic winds blow in and you've got a turkey in the smoker.

If you buy the BBQ Guru DigiQ DX2 temperature controller with the Chubby, it will be like setting the oven.  I have the same controller and love it on my smoker, but (isn't there always a but?).   IMO part of the process of becoming an accomplished smoker is learning how to control temps without the controller.  Once that is mastered, which isn't hard, then you can add the controller, say for his birthday.  My wife said it gave her back her weekends.  I could set the controller while we ran off and did something else for hours. 

You will probably get a lot of advice here on how to save money and get the same results (I'm biting my tongue), but don't drive yourself crazy.  The smoker you're looking at will last a lifetime.

Have fun!

Ray


----------



## marctrees (Nov 6, 2016)

I have suggested to this Lady, starting out in this adventure,  to stay at a $500 budget, by going with a MES analog 1500W from Walmart/ Amazon , Auber 1800w dual probe control, and AMNPS ,,,,,Later, possibly Mailbox down the road IF they want for cooler/ "Cold"  smoking.

And, I told her, if she wants to spend more, and likes the charcoal/chunk/ chip concept, to go the direction she is thinking.

With the future possibility of AMNPS and ?? also possible Mailbox, and possibly retrofit electric element  in a well made and good looking smoking chamber (Backwoods as she is thinking) or similar.

In any case, a Maverick remote read two probe, even though it's not ALWAYS  perfect, do we have better choice ??

Let the flames begin.

Help her.

But try not to Ford/Chevy/ Dodge confuse her.    Marc


----------



## dward51 (Nov 6, 2016)

The original post does not say much about what equipment he may already own and his level of experience.  

A vertical smoker is a great tool, but if he does not also have a grill, a better choice might be a water smoker/grill like the Assassin charcoal grills.   Plenty of real estate on the racks for meat, and it can do double duty as a conventional charcoal grill (direct or indirect), and a smoker and also give the option of water in the top pan (al la Myron Mixon).  The standard model has 30" wide racks and runs $750 plus shipping.  With her budget, she could even go with the larger models.  If he only cooks for the two of them the standard model would likely be plenty, but again the 48" model is only $849.99.  They also run on the BBQ Guru power drafts and would be like setting the oven for most of the smoke time. Assassin and the G2 Chubby are close in total rack space.  Assassin has 2 larger racks and the Chubby has 4 smaller racks.  Difference is the height between the racks.  Chubby is only 3" so you can't use all 4 racks and load them up with thick cuts of meat like Pork Butts but you can use all 4 for wings, cut chicken, ribs, sausage and other similar height meats.  Assassin is 5" between racks so you have a little more space, but the Assassin racks are 30" x 21" and 30" x 16" (top rack is not as deep), so you have more real estate available to do butts on just the lower rack on the standard model. Again the 48" would be proportionately larger on both racks.   So for around $1,000 to $1,200 range with shipping, I would look at the Assassin 48" model.

Again, choice might depend on what other grills and smokers he has already.  But if I could have only one, the Assassin 48" model would probably be it as it can be both a conventional grill and a smoker (with the option of using the water tray as a water smoker). On a $2,000 budget that leave a lot of money for extras or some premium meat and a whole lot of charcoal.

Edited - I found a Youtube video tour of the factory and the grills being made.  Some excellent views of the interior layout in this.


----------



## wade (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Traci

I do not have a G2 Chubby and have never used one but I do have a commercial FEC smoker that uses a very similar reverse flow - where you have top-to-bottom heat and smoke flow. Having watched a few videos on its use the G2 range looks to be a good solid smoker but is is quite expensive. The reviews on the G2 Party talk about the need to rotate food on the racks due to the top to bottom temperature gradient. I find this is the case too in the FEC and so place a pan of water above the cooking food to compensate for this. Looking at the size of the G2 chubby I think the cooking space may also turn out to be more limited than you expect for the price you are paying. It comes with 4 racks - which are nice and deep - however under normal cooking conditions when smoking joints, butts, chickens etc., because of the height of the unit it is unlikely that you will be able to use more than 2 of them at any one time.

Something to consider that also fits your criteria (being a wood/charcoal burner, is easy to operate and clean and is reliable and long lasting) is a Weber Smokey Mountain 22". This will give plenty of cooking space and is used by many as a competition smoker. As far as temperature control is concerned it is almost light-and-forget. You can also fit a range of temperature controllers too if needed. At $399 each they are more cost effective than the Chubby and if at any time you need even more coking space - or want to smoke at 2 different temperatures at the same time - simply buy a second one.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 7, 2016)

My suggestion would be start with a good basic unit that is easy to use and will build his experience.

Get a Weber, Its a charcoal pit. It can smoke, BBQ & grill. It is fairly inexpensive, and a great place to start. Its probably todays most popular pit.

You can get accessories out the wahzoo for for it. As his abilities and confidence grow so can the pit. They are easy to find which means parts and service are readily available.

I suggest a digital remote smoke alarm ( it reads the internal temperature ensuring no one can get sick while learning), also with that thermometer the food while learning, will be delicious while he learns the tricks. Its not hard or else all us red neck southern boys wouldn't be doing it. Personally I have been using the Maverick since before it was called maverick. Mine is a redichek...LOL Still works great after many many years. Unless hubby is an electronics nut, I say KISS (keep it simple sucker). 

You might want to look into a pellet smoker, an aux. smoke generator. This allows a chance to use many more wood smoke flavors than just whats locally on your property. Its a lot of fun.

I don't own a weber, never have, my Pop did though. Mine have all been built pipe pits with the exception of the electrics.

This is a solid smoker that will give years of universal service. Then he can upgrade to what he thinks will best suit his needs.

Save all the money you planned to spend and spend it at the butcher....LOL

Oh and BTW, most large towns and cities now have BBQ stores where you can see the large, small, gas, electric, charcoal. BUT don't buy what they necessarily recommend. Try a couple cause they all want you to buy their product. Check Lowes, Home Depot, Ace hardware, Sears, Amazon.... LOL  They will all have different ideas.


----------



## wade (Nov 7, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> My suggestion would be start with a good basic unit that is easy to use and will build his experience.
> 
> Get a Weber, Its a charcoal pit. It can smoke, BBQ & grill. It is fairly inexpensive, and a great place to start. Its probably todays most popular pit.
> 
> ...


Good advice from Foamheart, however I would extend his advice a little further. I have a selection of smokers (offsets, vertical, pellet, grills, gas etc.) some are back yard and others are commercial smokers. I use them all regularly but if they were to all disappear overnight and was asked what I REQUIRED to replace them I would choose just two. The first is a 22" Weber Kettle and the second is an 18" or 22" Weber Smokey Mountain. Between the two units I can smoke/grill anything I need for a good crowd of people.

Yes, you can smoke low-and-slow in the kettle (and I regularly do) however it is so much easier in the WSM over longer periods. You can also grill on the WSM but it is easier on the Kettle. Both will give you the good charcoal/smoke flavour that you are looking for. *Together* they will cost you between $600-$700 and it will give him all the flexibility he is likely to need.

As mentioned above the dual probe digital thermometer is very important. With the money you have saved on the smoker you can buy him two Maverick ET-732/733 - one for each smoker.


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 7, 2016)

My recommendation-

http://humphreysbbq.myshopify.com/pages/the-battle-box

Check out them all, there are a couple in your price range.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 7, 2016)

I finally found one of nepas threads.....    PM him about the unit.... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/238907/early-christmas-gift

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/241636/red-barn-bologna

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244274/amish-sweet-bologna

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244399/amish-style-sweet-sticks

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/250360/few-batches-going

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/250697/sweet-sticks-again

nepas

  
OTBS Member #242






  
  
Location: Ft Pierce Florida.
Points: 399
  



DaveOmak said:


> Show some pics of your NEW AMERICAN MADE SMOKER....     and the sticks also....   How do you like the smoker...  You haven't done much of a review, that I've seen..  Of course I don't catch everything...  but a review would be nice.....


I'm not one much to do many reviews anymore. I will say this that after using Bradleys and MES. TSM Smoker blows them away.

Maybe if i get un lazy i will do a short review.


----------



## marctrees (Nov 8, 2016)

bump


----------



## g man mo (Nov 8, 2016)

I highly recommend www.smokin-it.com   The 2D is a wonderful unit....or go for the 3!  

Well built, well insulated, and so, so easy to use.  

I was a charcoal guy for years....Took a chance with a smokin-it and have never looked back.  It is so easy to setup and use, you will be using it a lot more than a charcoal setup.     

And great forum as well.


----------



## smokehousefam (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for your responses so far. I really have learned a lot from your site and I appreciate the feedback and recommendations. Here is what I'm thinking of getting after hearing some of your wise words of advice:

Webber Smokey Mountain 22 inch $399

modified with Cajun Bandit's door $32

modified with Island Outdoor BBQ hinge and gasket kit for the lid $69.95

Webber 7416 Rapidfire Chimney Starter $14.99

Thermoworks Smoke thermometer $100

BBQ Guru Digi Q DX2 temp controller $277

Grand Total=$892.94

Does this sound like a good set up? Do I need anything else other than wood chunks, nice cuts of meat and charcoal? The temp controller for $277 is really pricey. I need this correct?

Thanks everyone. Especially Marc!


----------



## marctrees (Nov 9, 2016)

Smokehouse fam - You HAVE been studyin !

VERY good.

My only unfamiliarity is the Guru/ WSM combo.

Lets wait for feedback, but you are on a good track.    Marc


----------



## tropics (Nov 10, 2016)

smokehousefam said:


> Thanks for your responses so far. I really have learned a lot from your site and I appreciate the feedback and recommendations. Here is what I'm thinking of getting after hearing some of your wise words of advice:
> 
> Webber Smokey Mountain 22 inch $399
> 
> ...


I have the BBQ Guru it makes cooking easy,as close to using your oven.I have the 18.5"

Richie


----------



## dward51 (Nov 10, 2016)

I've been running a BBQ Guru on my 18.5" WSM since about 2006.  Probably the best purchase I have every made (not including the WSM of course).  Yes, the BBQ Guru is a little pricey, but it is worth every penny.  It makes a WSM as "set and forget" as it can be.  It will hold the set temp as long as there is fuel in the fire ring to burn.  Basically I light mine, and within about 15 minutes with the Guru set at 225* this is what I see until the charcoal runs out.  No fiddling with vents.  Just set it and relax (or sleep if it is an overnight cook).













106_2753a.JPG



__ dward51
__ Dec 18, 2011


----------



## smokehousefam (Nov 11, 2016)

Great news about the Guru! What about adding more water to the pan in the WSM though? If it ran out and was dry wouldn't you have to pour water from the top and through the grates of food to refill the water pan? Not to mention having the lid stand open that long... Is this a problem?

Thanks again!


----------



## dward51 (Nov 11, 2016)

It is not a problem.  I have a metal garden watering can that I can unscrew the rosette from.  I refill my 18.5" via the door in the body, but I do take the dome cover off so I can see better.  The 45 seconds to a minute it takes is not an issue with heat.   I just did a 20 hour smoke of a 22 lb beef chuck roll in mine and only filled the pan once about 1/2 way through the smoke.  It's not like you are going to be filling it every 2 hours.


----------



## danquixote (Nov 11, 2016)

I just bought the G2 Chubby. Have done 4 smokes so far with amazing results. This little baby is damn near idiot proof. I got the CyberQ controller to make life easier.  I say it is idiot proof and I offer the following as evidence. When I first got this smoker I was like everybody else, chomping at the bit to fire it up. I paid no attention to how it was set up...ie fire pan...water pan...ash pan. I just left everything where the salesman put it and built a fire. I had it set up all wrong .....set the water pan on the heat diverter rack and slid the diverter onto the same rails under the water pan...which left me about 1 1/2 inches of clearance between coals and diverter/water pan. Fought endlessly to maintain temps, but when all was said and done...the baby backs came out perfectly. Perhaps the Smoke God smiled down upon me that day and showed pity for my ignorance. When I decided to pay attention to proper set up and followed the suggested instructions....it was amazing....Flavorful, moist, yard bird with crispy skin...Ego was bolstered so next cook was Butt. Once again following suggested cook times and preparation basics....best pulled pork I ever made.  Backwoods has been around a long while and have anchored their reputation in the comp circuit. Many winning teams are Backwoods users. Price with CyberQ guru was right at $1,800.....Hope this helped.....Dan


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 12, 2016)

smokehousefam said:


> Great news about the Guru! What about adding more water to the pan in the WSM though? If it ran out and was dry wouldn't you have to pour water from the top and through the grates of food to refill the water pan? Not to mention having the lid stand open that long... Is this a problem?
> 
> Thanks again!


You don't have to use water in the water pan in the WSM.  I almost never use water in my WSM, or when I do I just use a little and let it all evaporate. 

Just finished a 16.3 lb turkey today, like 10 minutes before this post.  Resting now.  Dry smoked (no water in water pan).  Pics below (with and without flash). 













002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 12, 2016


















003.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 12, 2016


----------



## foamheart (Nov 12, 2016)

Noboundaries said:


> You don't have to use water in the water pan in the WSM.  I almost never use water in my WSM, or when I do I just use a little and let it all evaporate.
> 
> Just finished a 16.3 lb turkey today, like 10 minutes before this post.  Resting now.  Dry smoked (no water in water pan).  Pics below (with and without flash).


<applauds>

The only use for a water pan is if you are using a firebreather which is heating so high, it will dry the meat causing cracking and breaking of skin allowing the release of juices. IF you are cooking at that high a temp. you are NOT smoking. hell you are not BBQ'ing, you are grilling. To my thought smoking is only to a temp less than 275, but more like 250 or less. 250 to 350 you are BBQ'ing, Anything hotter than 360 you are grilling. You do not need a water pan for smoking temps, besides you shouldn't be opening the smoker to allow that moisture captured in there out. You don't mop, spritz, or sauce when smoking. At higher temps you need to replace that moisture due to the constant opening and closing checking that fire and turning the meat.

When smoking you simply place the meat in a regulated chamber and walk away.

Another point, I was always one to use cranberry juice in the pan for my Thanksgiving turkey. I had people challenge me about being able to taste a diffrence. I did a blind taste test and quest what, you can't taste a diffrence. I love imparting additional flavors in a smoke, but as to using the liquid to do it, it didn't happen for me. try it for yourself.


----------



## smokehousefam (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello All!

My name is Traci and I live in Southern Ohio and have a family of 4 with 2 dogs. We love BBQ! Pulled pork, ribs, brisket...mmmm! There are a couple good BBQ joints not too far away (City BBQ and Company 7 BBQ) and this year Hubby and I are going to Memphis in May for some delicious BBQ and to celebrate our anniversary. Our neighbor does some smoking on a smoker that he borrows from his brother-in-law and it makes the whole neighborhood smell so good.  He smoked fish for us once and it was the best fish I've ever eaten.

I want to buy my husband a meat smoker for Christmas. We want the flavor that wood and charcoal adds but I've heard it can be difficult to control the temperature. Not sure if that is true. I can spend up to $2,000 max. It needs to be fairly easy to operate and easy to clean. Reliable and long lasting without constant repairs is important too because this is an expensive purchase. I don't know which brands are best so I'm looking for some advice from you guys. Without knowing a lot about these and having never operated our grill myself, I'm at a disadvantage. That said, I like the Backwoods Smoker G2 Chubby from reading about it online. What do you think of this one? Any other smokers that you'd recommend?

I know I also need to buy a digital thermometer. Just one? Not sure what other accessories I would need to purchase though so if you can give any advice on other items, I'd appreciate it.

I'm excited to get to know all of you and I'm looking forward to learning, sharing, and making recipes posted here.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 6, 2016)

Welcome to SMF Smokehousefam!  Glad you are here and looking for some advice.  We're full of it!  (Pun intended).

With your budget you have a TON of options, but I think you've hit the mark with the G2 Chubby.  Although I've personally never used one, I'm very familiar with the process of vertical smokers vs offset smokers (firebox is to the side).  The G2 Chubby has plenty of cooking space and is nicely insulated, which is important when those arctic winds blow in and you've got a turkey in the smoker.

If you buy the BBQ Guru DigiQ DX2 temperature controller with the Chubby, it will be like setting the oven.  I have the same controller and love it on my smoker, but (isn't there always a but?).   IMO part of the process of becoming an accomplished smoker is learning how to control temps without the controller.  Once that is mastered, which isn't hard, then you can add the controller, say for his birthday.  My wife said it gave her back her weekends.  I could set the controller while we ran off and did something else for hours. 

You will probably get a lot of advice here on how to save money and get the same results (I'm biting my tongue), but don't drive yourself crazy.  The smoker you're looking at will last a lifetime.

Have fun!

Ray


----------



## marctrees (Nov 6, 2016)

I have suggested to this Lady, starting out in this adventure,  to stay at a $500 budget, by going with a MES analog 1500W from Walmart/ Amazon , Auber 1800w dual probe control, and AMNPS ,,,,,Later, possibly Mailbox down the road IF they want for cooler/ "Cold"  smoking.

And, I told her, if she wants to spend more, and likes the charcoal/chunk/ chip concept, to go the direction she is thinking.

With the future possibility of AMNPS and ?? also possible Mailbox, and possibly retrofit electric element  in a well made and good looking smoking chamber (Backwoods as she is thinking) or similar.

In any case, a Maverick remote read two probe, even though it's not ALWAYS  perfect, do we have better choice ??

Let the flames begin.

Help her.

But try not to Ford/Chevy/ Dodge confuse her.    Marc


----------



## dward51 (Nov 6, 2016)

The original post does not say much about what equipment he may already own and his level of experience.  

A vertical smoker is a great tool, but if he does not also have a grill, a better choice might be a water smoker/grill like the Assassin charcoal grills.   Plenty of real estate on the racks for meat, and it can do double duty as a conventional charcoal grill (direct or indirect), and a smoker and also give the option of water in the top pan (al la Myron Mixon).  The standard model has 30" wide racks and runs $750 plus shipping.  With her budget, she could even go with the larger models.  If he only cooks for the two of them the standard model would likely be plenty, but again the 48" model is only $849.99.  They also run on the BBQ Guru power drafts and would be like setting the oven for most of the smoke time. Assassin and the G2 Chubby are close in total rack space.  Assassin has 2 larger racks and the Chubby has 4 smaller racks.  Difference is the height between the racks.  Chubby is only 3" so you can't use all 4 racks and load them up with thick cuts of meat like Pork Butts but you can use all 4 for wings, cut chicken, ribs, sausage and other similar height meats.  Assassin is 5" between racks so you have a little more space, but the Assassin racks are 30" x 21" and 30" x 16" (top rack is not as deep), so you have more real estate available to do butts on just the lower rack on the standard model. Again the 48" would be proportionately larger on both racks.   So for around $1,000 to $1,200 range with shipping, I would look at the Assassin 48" model.

Again, choice might depend on what other grills and smokers he has already.  But if I could have only one, the Assassin 48" model would probably be it as it can be both a conventional grill and a smoker (with the option of using the water tray as a water smoker). On a $2,000 budget that leave a lot of money for extras or some premium meat and a whole lot of charcoal.

Edited - I found a Youtube video tour of the factory and the grills being made.  Some excellent views of the interior layout in this.


----------



## wade (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Traci

I do not have a G2 Chubby and have never used one but I do have a commercial FEC smoker that uses a very similar reverse flow - where you have top-to-bottom heat and smoke flow. Having watched a few videos on its use the G2 range looks to be a good solid smoker but is is quite expensive. The reviews on the G2 Party talk about the need to rotate food on the racks due to the top to bottom temperature gradient. I find this is the case too in the FEC and so place a pan of water above the cooking food to compensate for this. Looking at the size of the G2 chubby I think the cooking space may also turn out to be more limited than you expect for the price you are paying. It comes with 4 racks - which are nice and deep - however under normal cooking conditions when smoking joints, butts, chickens etc., because of the height of the unit it is unlikely that you will be able to use more than 2 of them at any one time.

Something to consider that also fits your criteria (being a wood/charcoal burner, is easy to operate and clean and is reliable and long lasting) is a Weber Smokey Mountain 22". This will give plenty of cooking space and is used by many as a competition smoker. As far as temperature control is concerned it is almost light-and-forget. You can also fit a range of temperature controllers too if needed. At $399 each they are more cost effective than the Chubby and if at any time you need even more coking space - or want to smoke at 2 different temperatures at the same time - simply buy a second one.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 7, 2016)

My suggestion would be start with a good basic unit that is easy to use and will build his experience.

Get a Weber, Its a charcoal pit. It can smoke, BBQ & grill. It is fairly inexpensive, and a great place to start. Its probably todays most popular pit.

You can get accessories out the wahzoo for for it. As his abilities and confidence grow so can the pit. They are easy to find which means parts and service are readily available.

I suggest a digital remote smoke alarm ( it reads the internal temperature ensuring no one can get sick while learning), also with that thermometer the food while learning, will be delicious while he learns the tricks. Its not hard or else all us red neck southern boys wouldn't be doing it. Personally I have been using the Maverick since before it was called maverick. Mine is a redichek...LOL Still works great after many many years. Unless hubby is an electronics nut, I say KISS (keep it simple sucker). 

You might want to look into a pellet smoker, an aux. smoke generator. This allows a chance to use many more wood smoke flavors than just whats locally on your property. Its a lot of fun.

I don't own a weber, never have, my Pop did though. Mine have all been built pipe pits with the exception of the electrics.

This is a solid smoker that will give years of universal service. Then he can upgrade to what he thinks will best suit his needs.

Save all the money you planned to spend and spend it at the butcher....LOL

Oh and BTW, most large towns and cities now have BBQ stores where you can see the large, small, gas, electric, charcoal. BUT don't buy what they necessarily recommend. Try a couple cause they all want you to buy their product. Check Lowes, Home Depot, Ace hardware, Sears, Amazon.... LOL  They will all have different ideas.


----------



## wade (Nov 7, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> My suggestion would be start with a good basic unit that is easy to use and will build his experience.
> 
> Get a Weber, Its a charcoal pit. It can smoke, BBQ & grill. It is fairly inexpensive, and a great place to start. Its probably todays most popular pit.
> 
> ...


Good advice from Foamheart, however I would extend his advice a little further. I have a selection of smokers (offsets, vertical, pellet, grills, gas etc.) some are back yard and others are commercial smokers. I use them all regularly but if they were to all disappear overnight and was asked what I REQUIRED to replace them I would choose just two. The first is a 22" Weber Kettle and the second is an 18" or 22" Weber Smokey Mountain. Between the two units I can smoke/grill anything I need for a good crowd of people.

Yes, you can smoke low-and-slow in the kettle (and I regularly do) however it is so much easier in the WSM over longer periods. You can also grill on the WSM but it is easier on the Kettle. Both will give you the good charcoal/smoke flavour that you are looking for. *Together* they will cost you between $600-$700 and it will give him all the flexibility he is likely to need.

As mentioned above the dual probe digital thermometer is very important. With the money you have saved on the smoker you can buy him two Maverick ET-732/733 - one for each smoker.


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 7, 2016)

My recommendation-

http://humphreysbbq.myshopify.com/pages/the-battle-box

Check out them all, there are a couple in your price range.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 7, 2016)

I finally found one of nepas threads.....    PM him about the unit.... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/238907/early-christmas-gift

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/241636/red-barn-bologna

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244274/amish-sweet-bologna

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244399/amish-style-sweet-sticks

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/250360/few-batches-going

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/250697/sweet-sticks-again

nepas

  
OTBS Member #242






  
  
Location: Ft Pierce Florida.
Points: 399
  



DaveOmak said:


> Show some pics of your NEW AMERICAN MADE SMOKER....     and the sticks also....   How do you like the smoker...  You haven't done much of a review, that I've seen..  Of course I don't catch everything...  but a review would be nice.....


I'm not one much to do many reviews anymore. I will say this that after using Bradleys and MES. TSM Smoker blows them away.

Maybe if i get un lazy i will do a short review.


----------



## marctrees (Nov 8, 2016)

bump


----------



## g man mo (Nov 8, 2016)

I highly recommend www.smokin-it.com   The 2D is a wonderful unit....or go for the 3!  

Well built, well insulated, and so, so easy to use.  

I was a charcoal guy for years....Took a chance with a smokin-it and have never looked back.  It is so easy to setup and use, you will be using it a lot more than a charcoal setup.     

And great forum as well.


----------



## smokehousefam (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for your responses so far. I really have learned a lot from your site and I appreciate the feedback and recommendations. Here is what I'm thinking of getting after hearing some of your wise words of advice:

Webber Smokey Mountain 22 inch $399

modified with Cajun Bandit's door $32

modified with Island Outdoor BBQ hinge and gasket kit for the lid $69.95

Webber 7416 Rapidfire Chimney Starter $14.99

Thermoworks Smoke thermometer $100

BBQ Guru Digi Q DX2 temp controller $277

Grand Total=$892.94

Does this sound like a good set up? Do I need anything else other than wood chunks, nice cuts of meat and charcoal? The temp controller for $277 is really pricey. I need this correct?

Thanks everyone. Especially Marc!


----------



## marctrees (Nov 9, 2016)

Smokehouse fam - You HAVE been studyin !

VERY good.

My only unfamiliarity is the Guru/ WSM combo.

Lets wait for feedback, but you are on a good track.    Marc


----------



## tropics (Nov 10, 2016)

smokehousefam said:


> Thanks for your responses so far. I really have learned a lot from your site and I appreciate the feedback and recommendations. Here is what I'm thinking of getting after hearing some of your wise words of advice:
> 
> Webber Smokey Mountain 22 inch $399
> 
> ...


I have the BBQ Guru it makes cooking easy,as close to using your oven.I have the 18.5"

Richie


----------



## dward51 (Nov 10, 2016)

I've been running a BBQ Guru on my 18.5" WSM since about 2006.  Probably the best purchase I have every made (not including the WSM of course).  Yes, the BBQ Guru is a little pricey, but it is worth every penny.  It makes a WSM as "set and forget" as it can be.  It will hold the set temp as long as there is fuel in the fire ring to burn.  Basically I light mine, and within about 15 minutes with the Guru set at 225* this is what I see until the charcoal runs out.  No fiddling with vents.  Just set it and relax (or sleep if it is an overnight cook).













106_2753a.JPG



__ dward51
__ Dec 18, 2011


----------



## smokehousefam (Nov 11, 2016)

Great news about the Guru! What about adding more water to the pan in the WSM though? If it ran out and was dry wouldn't you have to pour water from the top and through the grates of food to refill the water pan? Not to mention having the lid stand open that long... Is this a problem?

Thanks again!


----------



## dward51 (Nov 11, 2016)

It is not a problem.  I have a metal garden watering can that I can unscrew the rosette from.  I refill my 18.5" via the door in the body, but I do take the dome cover off so I can see better.  The 45 seconds to a minute it takes is not an issue with heat.   I just did a 20 hour smoke of a 22 lb beef chuck roll in mine and only filled the pan once about 1/2 way through the smoke.  It's not like you are going to be filling it every 2 hours.


----------



## danquixote (Nov 11, 2016)

I just bought the G2 Chubby. Have done 4 smokes so far with amazing results. This little baby is damn near idiot proof. I got the CyberQ controller to make life easier.  I say it is idiot proof and I offer the following as evidence. When I first got this smoker I was like everybody else, chomping at the bit to fire it up. I paid no attention to how it was set up...ie fire pan...water pan...ash pan. I just left everything where the salesman put it and built a fire. I had it set up all wrong .....set the water pan on the heat diverter rack and slid the diverter onto the same rails under the water pan...which left me about 1 1/2 inches of clearance between coals and diverter/water pan. Fought endlessly to maintain temps, but when all was said and done...the baby backs came out perfectly. Perhaps the Smoke God smiled down upon me that day and showed pity for my ignorance. When I decided to pay attention to proper set up and followed the suggested instructions....it was amazing....Flavorful, moist, yard bird with crispy skin...Ego was bolstered so next cook was Butt. Once again following suggested cook times and preparation basics....best pulled pork I ever made.  Backwoods has been around a long while and have anchored their reputation in the comp circuit. Many winning teams are Backwoods users. Price with CyberQ guru was right at $1,800.....Hope this helped.....Dan


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 12, 2016)

smokehousefam said:


> Great news about the Guru! What about adding more water to the pan in the WSM though? If it ran out and was dry wouldn't you have to pour water from the top and through the grates of food to refill the water pan? Not to mention having the lid stand open that long... Is this a problem?
> 
> Thanks again!


You don't have to use water in the water pan in the WSM.  I almost never use water in my WSM, or when I do I just use a little and let it all evaporate. 

Just finished a 16.3 lb turkey today, like 10 minutes before this post.  Resting now.  Dry smoked (no water in water pan).  Pics below (with and without flash). 













002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 12, 2016


















003.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 12, 2016


----------



## foamheart (Nov 12, 2016)

Noboundaries said:


> You don't have to use water in the water pan in the WSM.  I almost never use water in my WSM, or when I do I just use a little and let it all evaporate.
> 
> Just finished a 16.3 lb turkey today, like 10 minutes before this post.  Resting now.  Dry smoked (no water in water pan).  Pics below (with and without flash).


<applauds>

The only use for a water pan is if you are using a firebreather which is heating so high, it will dry the meat causing cracking and breaking of skin allowing the release of juices. IF you are cooking at that high a temp. you are NOT smoking. hell you are not BBQ'ing, you are grilling. To my thought smoking is only to a temp less than 275, but more like 250 or less. 250 to 350 you are BBQ'ing, Anything hotter than 360 you are grilling. You do not need a water pan for smoking temps, besides you shouldn't be opening the smoker to allow that moisture captured in there out. You don't mop, spritz, or sauce when smoking. At higher temps you need to replace that moisture due to the constant opening and closing checking that fire and turning the meat.

When smoking you simply place the meat in a regulated chamber and walk away.

Another point, I was always one to use cranberry juice in the pan for my Thanksgiving turkey. I had people challenge me about being able to taste a diffrence. I did a blind taste test and quest what, you can't taste a diffrence. I love imparting additional flavors in a smoke, but as to using the liquid to do it, it didn't happen for me. try it for yourself.


----------

